
Show HN: Stackdeck – A tool to read multiple Stack Exchange sites at once - captainzidgel
https://captainzidgel.github.io/stackdeck/
======
captainzidgel
Cookies are loaded on page load if you have them. If you wanted to for some
reason, you could also reload them arbitrarily from a button in the footer,
where I've left some technical options. Included in the technical options is
the ability to load panels from JSON string. Here's my dashboard!

    
    
      [["stackoverflow",[],[],0],["stackoverflow",["vue"],[],1],["stackoverflow",["lua"],[],2],["gamedev",[],[],3],["softwareengineering",[],[],4]]
    

Hm it appears cookies are broken. They were working yesterday. I'll work on
that but the site is still usable without them.

